# HR34 Error code 776 "cabling" proglem



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

Moved to control4 system while I was traveling Wed and came back to a "cabling code 776" error message on my HR34. All channels and DVR appear to work fine, but the error message window persists. Disappears for a minute or so if I change channels and then returns. Checked system info and saw that the software updated early Tues AM, but the issue did not show up until Wed so I am thinking it is install related. Could the control4 equipment somehow confuse the swim into believing I have more connected tuners or something?

Any thoughts?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Not quite same symptoms, but I had a customer with an intermittent cabling issue warning, and the HR34 seemed to still be working well enough, and it turned out to be a connector outside full of moisture. The rubber gasket rings Direct is using eventually get hard and brittle and crack outdoors and let moisture in the system.

Hope you don't have a headache like that brewing.

I have seen quite a few brittle and cracked rubbers, but so far, only that one had let water into a ground block.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

see the video link. I had the same problem a few months ago. I replaced EVERYTHING but the receiver and the problem persisted only to go away on its own

http://youtu.be/cBJMmBrRxvY


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Code 776 is too many tuners on the SWM. In general it shouldn't be necessary to replace cabling. Sometimes just rebooting the SWM (unplugging the PI for a few seconds) will do it, but you should also look at the way the wiring is configured to make sure there are 8 or fewer tuners on each leg. 

It's getting more common with people who have a Genie and some legacy receivers because the Genie takes 5 tuners, leaving only 3 for everyone else.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Code 776 is too many tuners on the SWM. In general it shouldn't be necessary to replace cabling. Sometimes just rebooting the SWM (unplugging the PI for a few seconds) will do it, but you should also look at the way the wiring is configured to make sure there are 8 or fewer tuners on each leg. 

It's getting more common with people who have a Genie and some legacy receivers because the Genie takes 5 tuners, leaving only 3 for everyone else.


Stuart, this could certainly be the case, but if you look at the video I post it clearly shows only 7 tuners. I replaced LNB, SWM16, splitters, SWM16 power supply, wires, move HR34 by itself and swap SWM outputs on SWM16. This was submitted to my contacts at DirecTV but since it only lasted a day or two, it was put on "hold". it did return a few months later, but this time it only lasted a couple of hours. weird.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Peds, you have certainly proven your knowledge on this site and I didn't mean to dispute it. I think we agree that the only true source of 776 is an oversubscribed SWM and if the SWM thinks it is oversubscribed and is giving a false reading, you have to wonder where that's coming from. 

The last time I had a 776 error, unplugging the SWM-PI took it away. There was also a case -- and I wonder if this was around the same time as you made that video -- where a completely false 776 was caused by early Genie firmware. The receiver tries to pull a SWM channel and if it finds one is not available it responds with a 776, so if there is some reason that the DVR "thinks" it can't pull a SWM channel, then a 776 would be the result.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Peds, you have certainly proven your knowledge on this site and I didn't mean to dispute it. I think we agree that the only true source of 776 is an oversubscribed SWM and if the SWM thinks it is oversubscribed and is giving a false reading, you have to wonder where that's coming from. 

The last time I had a 776 error, unplugging the SWM-PI took it away. There was also a case -- and I wonder if this was around the same time as you made that video -- where a completely false 776 was caused by early Genie firmware. The receiver tries to pull a SWM channel and if it finds one is not available it responds with a 776, so if there is some reason that the DVR "thinks" it can't pull a SWM channel, then a 776 would be the result.


that was my thinking Stuart, a software glitch and even today I still believe it was But then, how would I explain the fact that it still had one extra tuner available when it was failing. it also failed when it was by itself on any port of the SWM16. I have not seen this error for at least 6 months and going.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Not quite same symptoms, but I had a customer with an intermittent cabling issue warning, and the HR34 seemed to still be working well enough, and it turned out to be a connector outside full of moisture. The rubber gasket rings Direct is using eventually get hard and brittle and crack outdoors and let moisture in the system.

Hope you don't have a headache like that brewing.

I have seen quite a few brittle and cracked rubbers, but so far, only that one had let water into a ground block.


That happened to me. 11 PM at night last winter I'm outside in the freezing cold putting new fittings on and a temporary barrel.

I ended up relocating it to a new ground block inside the plastic cable guard enclosure along with the cable tv phone/Internet subscription.

The original ground block was rusted out and the stinger on the one end was so rusted it broke off when I unscrewed the cable to originally test for voltage. Was an intermittent problem that I thought was voltage fluctuations so I originally went out with a multimeter and when I saw the rusted ground block I was like ah that's the problem, glad that's all it was!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That happened to me. 11 PM at night last winter I'm outside in the freezing cold putting new fittings on and a temporary barrel.

I ended up relocating it to a new ground block inside the plastic cable guard enclosure along with the cable tv phone/Internet subscription.

The original ground block was rusted out and the stinger on the one end was so rusted it broke off when I unscrewed the cable to originally test for voltage. Was an intermittent problem that I thought was voltage fluctuations so I originally went out with a multimeter and when I saw the rusted ground block I was like ah that's the problem, glad that's all it was!


While this defiantly makes sense, I wonder if you were getting a 775 instead of a 776


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I posted on here awhile back. I'll have to dig that up. It was problem communicating with the dish, but forget the code.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Now that I resurrected this thread I'm having the same issue, All started when I deactivated wireless C41 and moved the HR24 downstairs in place of the H24, where is now upstairs, I have PI in living room with no IRD attached but it's powered to SWM, 
I have SWM 16, either too much tuners on one leg or no IRD connected to PI, I also have standard D12 downstairs

Upstairs HR44 H24
Downstairs HR24 D12 2-way splitter
SWM16 Slimline 5 Dish
8-way Splitter


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

There's also a 2-way splitter feeding both HR24 and D12 receivers downstairs, and 8-way splitter outside next to SWM16 for all 4 receivers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You will need to find out what is connected to each port of the SWM16. You can do this by process of elimination. Have all TVs ON, an remove the coax from port #1. Which TVs went out? Are those TVs more than 8 tuners, if the answer is yes, you would nned then to balance the load on the SWM16


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I just checked all receivers if they're having error 776 message as well, but no issues on 3 of 4 receivers, As I only see the 776 error message on HR44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well that means that the port to which the HR44 connects to is over subscribed


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll just wait for the tech on Saturday and see what he says, but that might be the problem.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> I'll just wait for the tech on Saturday and see what he says, but that might be the problem.


Wow, that is 4 days away when you can fix this in a few minutes!


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Now that the tech arrived today, Only thing he did is changed the HR24 to single tuner mode,

He also said I could either put the receivers back, to how they were initially, or get the wired Genie Mini instead, since I'm having connection issues with wireless client.

1 of my renters said he doesn't want the wireless mini because of it's issues, So I changed it to the H24
I initially had it in the basement, and the HR24 is now in the basement,

Since no one watches in the living room where I used to have it, But since no one records on the HR24
I could just leave it the way it is now, Or reactivate C41W and place it in the living room, since it's much more closer to the HR44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> Now that the tech arrived today, Only thing he did is changed the HR24 to single tuner mode,


Call DirecTV® back, that is unacceptable. You got a bum tech


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

If that's the case I'll call for another service call, 

or try it myself even though I'm not sure what to look for, But I shouldn't have to.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Local tech office will call me for another service call, I actually thought he would at least check the SWM 16 and splitter, But took the easy way out, And changed my Tuner settings instead.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

No call today which was expected, I really hate when I'm told something with certainty then never happens
(local problem not Directv), Now another request to call me within 24 hours, If they don't call i'll schedule another service call appointment on Tuesday, or email the office of the president.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Just an update: Tech called me and came by, Switched cables around on SWM 16 and 8 way splitter, Genie line on itself on 1 side of SWM 16, moved the PI to Genie as it previously wasn't connected to IRD but was powered to SWM.

Everything is working fine, although 1 cable not connected to anything outdoors by the SWM 16, same line as Genie, But it does have double coax ends before I was upgraded to SWM and previously on older HD DVR, It wasn't needed just like the other end of that line on HR44

On the other site forum they said I should change PI to 29v as I currently have 21v is it necessary?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> On the other site forum they said I should change PI to 29v as I currently have 21v is it necessary?


Wow, SHAME on those techs. Yes, you need a 29v. Call them back.


----------

